# Hands For Sekonda 3017 (Strela)



## 4runner.2901 (Dec 12, 2009)

I am trying to obtain a paddle style hands set for my Sekonda 3017 movement (Strela) watch that is currantly fitted with non standard hands. Would anyone know where I may obtain these ?

Any help would be appreciated.

David


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a couple of strelas which will be hopefully be combined to make a cream faced one in the near future, I'll let you know if there are any hands left over - which there should be. They aren't in brilliant condition but are correct.


----------



## 4runner.2901 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Graham, I really appreciate the reponce. Mine is a Sekonda with the white dial. I have also found that the crown is non original, so if you find you end up with a spare I would most definatly be interested. I think it important to preserve these watches.

I also have a Poljot 3017 with a black face, but it is all original parts.

Cheers - David


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

They are rare as rocking horse poo, you usually have to wait intil a basket case one comes up on ebay and these days even they are fetching silly money.

I have a set that came off a basket case, one of the hands is snapped the other is ok (i think the minute one is ok)

so if you find a paddle hour hand I could be convinced to part with it knowing its going to keep another strela correct.


----------



## 4runner.2901 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Xantiagib, thanks for the offer.

I might wait until Graham (Inskip75) finishes his restoration to see if there is a spare set available.


----------



## steveh (Aug 19, 2011)

Xantiagib said:


> They are rare as rocking horse poo, you usually have to wait intil a basket case one comes up on ebay and these days even they are fetching silly money.
> 
> I have a set that came off a basket case, one of the hands is snapped the other is ok (i think the minute one is ok)
> 
> so if you find a paddle hour hand I could be convinced to part with it knowing its going to keep another strela correct.


Hello, stumbled acroos this post on the forum and I'm currently looking for a paddle minute hand for my black faced sekonda. Wondered if you may still have it and would be prepared to let it go. Thanks for reading.

steve


----------

